# Patch of hair loss on Pregnant goat



## The Spoiled Managerie (Jun 28, 2011)

So we have to Nigerian Dwarfs.  They are 13months old and are due 8/20 and 8/26. 
Penny, the lighter one is getting pretty round and her udder is filling in pretty quick too! (aww, my babies are growing up!). Last week i noticed just above her tail on her back that there is a bald patch.  its not completely bald, it feels like theres some peach fuzz, but its not much.  today when i checked it, it seemed like it was a little bigger, but not noticeably.  also today i noticed the hair on her shoulders was a bit curly and rough.  but maybe that b/c she rubs up on the fence all time. Her sister Paulie is black, however she does have a bit of reddish/brown colored hair on her legs a upper hing legs.  She used to be this color with just the feet and head black, so i'm thinking maybe this is just residual coloring.  but maybe i'm wrong...?  these are our first goats, can you tell?  

The girls get free choice vigortone goat pro minerals and baking soda and alfalfa.  some ok'd veggie scraps and grass.  

any ideas on what is causing the hair loss. should i be concerned on the reddish coloring on paulie?  the curly hair?


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 28, 2011)

How much copper is in their mineral? Are they eating enough of it? Curly/rough/faded coats can be caused by copper deficiency. I've also heard of hormonal-related hair loss during pregnancy in goats and other species, so that's a possibility too. I would also check them over for lice, those can make the coat look bad too--the easiest place to look is around the udder where the hair is thin.


----------



## elevan (Jun 28, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> How much copper is in their mineral? Are they eating enough of it? Curly/rough/faded coats can be caused by copper deficiency. I've also heard of hormonal-related hair loss during pregnancy in goats and other species, so that's a possibility too. I would also check them over for lice, those can make the coat look bad too--the easiest place to look is around the udder where the hair is thin.


x2

also, one of my does took to chewing at specific areas of hair when she was pregnant.  she'd chew half the hair shaft's length off, so while it wasn't a bald spot it looked like one.


----------



## The Spoiled Managerie (Jun 29, 2011)

there is 425-510ppm copper in the mix.  i dont know how much of it they eat exactly, but it must be at least 2 oz (the recommended dose) .  i am constantly refilling it.  i'm going to check for lice/mites.  it just seems strange that the bald spot is in one spot.  and then the curly is on the shoulders where she rubs up on the fence....


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 29, 2011)

I would suspect lice and/or mites.


----------

